# lugares de viaje



## kristian013

Hola, se que soy nuevisimo en este foro pero es que tengo una duda que me ataca, y que no puedo resolver:

Resulta que estaba intentando traducir, lugares de viaje o lugares para viajar en alemán y la traducción mas razonable es Orte zu Reisen.
Pero no sé si es correcta esta. En todo caso, para lo que necesito la frase, es una frase cualquiera que contenga esas dos palabras y sea corta, lease:

Orte reise
orte reisen,
O en español:
Lugares de viaje
lugares para viajar

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Captain Lars

Orte zum Hinreisen
Orte, zu denen man reisen möchte


----------



## kristian013

Captain Lars said:


> Orte zum Hinreisen
> Orte, zu denen man reisen möchte



Cual seria la traduccion literal de esas frases?
Lugares donde desea viajar?


----------



## Captain Lars

"Lugares para viajar" literalmente sería _Orte zum Reisen_, lo que resulta teniendo un sentido completamente diferente, o sea, "lugares en los que se puede viajar" o algo así.

_*Hin*reisen_ es "viajar *a*", pero esta preposición ya está incluida en el verbo alemán.

_Orte, zu denen man reisen möchte_ = lugares a los que se quiere / querría viajar; _Orte, zu denen man reisen sollte_ = lugares a los que se debería viajar

O, más profano: _Reiseziele_ = destinos de viaje; _Reiseorte_ = lugares / estaciones de viaje


----------



## Alemanita

kristian013 said:


> frase cualquiera que contenga esas dos palabras y sea corta[/B], lease:
> 
> Orte reise
> orte reisen,



Para cumplir con tus requisitos (frase corta que contenga esas dos palabras) te propongo:

*An diese Orte reisen:* (y sigue la lista de los lugares). Traducción literal: (Es una frase no completa en infinitivo) _Viajar a estos lugares:_ (Por favor, nótense los dos puntos).

Incluso, como título: *Reise-Orte:* (y la lista). Literalmente (un sustantivo compuesto): _Lugares de viaje:_

A lo mejor te sirve.


----------



## Captain Lars

_Reise-Orte_. ¿Hay una razón por la que propones esta grafía insólita?


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, para que la gente o los buscadores encuentren las dos palabras. Creo que ese es el propósito de kristian, y no redactar un texto perfecto.


----------

